# Hilo Musical



## KUNXDERA (Feb 10, 2008)

Antes que nada un saludo a tod@s.
Mi compañera de piso y yo estamos decididas a montar una especie de instación de hilo musical pero despues de dar "muchas" vueltas por los foros y la red nos quedan varias dudas sin resolver. 

La idea que teníamos era conectar un PC a un amplificador comercial de 4 salidas en el salón de la casa. Desde allí tirar cable hasta 4 habitaciones donde se pondrían los altavoces/parlantes. Sería una instalación MONO y solo como sonido ambiental. El control de los altavoces que suenan y los que no se haría desde el amplificador (no desde cada habitación).

Lo que tenemos en este momento son cuatro cables dobles de 0.75mm de diametro metidos por la pared de la casa desde el salón hasta 4 habitaciones.

Las dudas que tenemos:

AMPLIFICADORES

1) Según la idea inicial, hemos buscado un amplificador sencillo (luego hablamos de potencia e impedancia) de 1 entrada y 4 salidas MONO pero no hemos encontrado nada. Conoce alguien algún amplificador de este tipo? alguna referencia? 

2) Los amplificador de sonido comerciales (TEAC, ONKYO,...) tienen 2 salidas STEREO (frente a las 4 mono que nosotras necesitamos). Se pueden usar estos amplificadores para nuestra idea? como se conectan 4 altavoces MONO a 2 salidas STEREO? 

3) En internet he encontrado este conmutador de 4 salidas
http://www.hipertronica.es/conmutador-altavoces-p-2145.html
Nos serviría este conmutador con un amplificador comercial de 2 salidas STEREO?

4)He encontrado este amplificador de 4 salidas a 100V/70V
http://www.hipertronica.es/amplificador-sonorizacion-zonas-p-2324.html
Quiero entender que se trataría de un amplificador con transformador de elevación incorporado y en este caso necesitaría poner otro transformador antes de los altavoces. Es correcto?

5) cual de las 4 configuraciones me recomendáis? cual no es factible en ningún caso?
tener en cuenta que es para musica ambiental, longitud de cable de unos 15 metros, sonido MONO, 4 habitaciones

ALTAVOCES

6) Qué potencia por altavoz sería recomendable para sonido ambiental? 5W? 10W?

7) que impedancia es mejor, más alta (16 o 32 ohmios)? o más baja (4 o 8 ohmios)?

8 ) Qué tipo de configuración? Para nuestra idea (poder conectar o desconectar los altavoces independientemente) la configuración ideal es en paralelo pero en este caso, si por ejemplo los altavoces son de 8ohmios, al tener los 4 conectados la impedancia sería de Rtotal=(1/R1+1/R2...)^-1=8/4 ohmios. Pero si solo hay un altavoz conectado sería de 8 ohmios. Para qué impedancia habría que dimensionar el amplificador (2 u 8 )?

Son muchas dudas de golpe pero es que todas estan relacionadas entre sí y no tenía sentido preguntaras de 1 en 1. 
Os agradeceros por adeantado vuestra ayuda. Estamos un poco perdidas porque no encontramos esta información por ningún sitio. Si podéis contestar a alguna y no a todas, os lo agradeceríamos igualmente.


----------



## serbel (Feb 11, 2008)

Creo que lo que necesitas,es un amplificador comercial y conectar la salida al distribuidor Vitecom de 4 salidas,esto te daria sonido stereo que es mejor poniedo 2 bocinas en los lugares de referencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 12, 2008)

Buenas, muchachas, la ide q ustedes tienen en realidad es buena. Pero les voy a dar unos consejitos q le pueden servir.

1) Para el amplificador pueden utilizar un amplificador cuadrafónico de 25W por canal, aqui les paso el diagrama y el circuito. o pueden armar solo un amplificador de 25W si la potencia q requieren no es demasiada y colocarle los 4 bafles de la siguiente manera.

Si tienen 4 bafles de 4Ohms, colocan 2 bafles en paralelo, losotros dos bafles en paralelo y luego estos dos grupos en serie. y asi tendran 25W q no es poco para un dpto por cuatro bafles, sin problemas y con un costo muy bajo. les paso el diagrama.

Si tienen bafles de 8Ohms cada uno, la misma cosa. si no entienden como les dogi q coloquen los bfles, pregunten sin temor.

espero les sirva.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 12, 2008)

pos data: El cable q utilizan es demasiado grueso, utilisen uno de 0.35 o 0.22, recuerden q es audio.

OBSERVACION: el circuito electronico esta en stereo. recorten lo q sobra. Para armar la plaqueta impriman en papel autoadhesivo y recorten lo blanco lolimpian con cloruro ferrico concentrado, lo agujerean y lo sueldan. tengan cuidado con el TDA y coloquenle un buen disipador. se alimenta de +-20V 1 ah o simplemente mandan la patita 3 a masa y le dan 12V.


----------



## KUNXDERA (Feb 13, 2008)

Muchas gracia servel y DJ_Draco por las respuestas.
Tenemos alguna pregunta más para los dos:

Servel-
en la página www.vitecom.com no hemos encontrado ningún distribuidor de 4 salidas.
Sin embargo hemos encontrado un par de distribuidores en la red:
http://www.kramerspain.com/indexes/item.asp?name=104M
https://www.citysound.net/product.asp?modelo=ASD-24&n=DISTRIBUIDOR AUDIO ESTEREO/MONO 1/4/8&m=DAP 
Es esto a lo que te refieres? son amplificador además de distribuidores?

DJ-Draco
Creo que si intentamos nosotras hacer el circuito no vamos a escuchar música en mucho tiempo. Hay alguna forma de comprar este amplificador? 
Nos planteas 25W de potencia y altavoces de 4 u 8 ohms.Qué potencia por altavoz? unos 5W sería suficiente, no? 
El esquema plateado es mixto serie/paralelo. Pero, porqué mixto y no serie o paralelo únicamente?
Por último, el cable de 0.75 está ya metido. Lo metió el instalador. Puede dar agún problema usarlo para altavoces tan pequeños?

Gracias de nuevo por la paciencia y las respuestas a los dos.


----------



## serbel (Feb 15, 2008)

Pueden ver el www.hiperelectronica es en donde aparece el distribuidor para 4 vias,creo que el lo que necesitan.espero les ayude


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2008)

En realidad, la potencia sería de 25W para cada bafle. La potencia no se relaciona como la corriente electrica. Además éste amplificador yo lo armé hace tiempo sin ninguna sabiduria en electronica, solo teniendo cuidado de no sobrecalentar los elementos. Aqui t paso dos formulas para calcular las impedancias de los bafles asi no tienen problemas si las impedancias no son 4 u 8 ohms necesariamente.

al colocar 2 o + impedancias en serie, las impedancias se suman. Al colocar 2 0 + impedancias en paralelo el total seria el producto entre las impedancias, sobre la suma de las mismas.

ej. un bafle de 4O y uno de 2O en serie = 6Ohms
ej. un bafle de 4O, uno de 6 y uno de 2 en paralelo = 4x6x2/4+6+2 = 4Ohms.

para este amplificador una impedancia de 4 Ohms esta barbaro, pudiendo ser de 6 u 8 tambien.

espero esto t sirva y si no t molesta me podrias decir de donde son o donde viven, asi si quieren yo les armo el amplificador y se los envio. Yo soy de santo tome, santa fe, argentina.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2008)

> ej. un bafle de 4O, uno de 6 y uno de *2* en paralelo = 4x6x2/4+6+2 = *4*Ohms.



No es la formula para paralelo de 3 resistencias.
Ademas si estan en paralelo ¿ Como te da mas el total que una de las individuales ?

La res total seria 1,14 Ohms


----------



## KUNXDERA (Feb 17, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos por la ideas que nos habéis dado.
DJ-Draco, somos de Santander, en el norte de españa. Gracias por la oferta. 
Si nos decidimos por este amplificador ya te comentaremos y hacemos cuentas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2010)

Alguien me podría facilitar un esquema de uno de esos distribuidores de 4 vías, ya que tengo uno e inconscientemente lo he descuajaringado, y ahora tengo un problema de parásitos (+info en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/parasitos-salida-audio-29801/#post241869)


----------

